# What is everything working on?



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

It's that time of year again. Need to start working on things for Christmas. I have no idea what to do this year. What are you all making? Care to share?


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm crocheting fingerless gloves and scarves for some of the girls on my list. Seems the fingerless gloves are popular...so thought I would give it a try.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I haven't started anything for Christmas yet. But I was thinking earlier today that I should crochet some hats and scarves for my niece and nephews. I love the idea of the fingerless gloves for my niece. 

I have pinned some stuff on pinterest that would make cute gifts for younger kids, such as a batman hat and alligator scarf. I wonder if I could make these mittens into alligators too.

My BFF needs to get organized so I might put together something for her with a calendar and budget forms. We keep talking about it, but can't seem to get together without the kids to do it. I should be able to find a cheap binder right now with the school clearance sales. I don't know if that is considered crafty or not.  

I can't wait to hear more ideas!

ETA: Well you got me thinking and here are some things I might make for my Mom's birthday, it's the 23rd of December, and she loves snowmen. Sorry that the pictures are so big.








I'm not sure about these, but it gives me an idea to start with. I need to look for jars at yard sales.







These look easy enough and I probably have everything on hand for them.


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

Ladies, great ideas! I was also thinking hats, some scarfs. I might paint some ornaments, I just don't know what yet. Love the finger-less gloves idea, also those snowmen are adorable. Keep the ideas coming!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I just ordered material and a bunch of apron patterns.....


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Loved the snowmen...pinned them to my board..check out the Holiday ideas...

Christmas Loves


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

GrannyG said:


> Loved the snowmen...pinned them to my board..check out the Holiday ideas...
> 
> Christmas Loves


I didn't think I was ever going to get to the end of the page. LOL I'm following you on Pinterest now. 


I need to figure out something for my dad. I always struggle with making stuff for the men. Any ideas?


----------



## rhaige9 (Oct 31, 2010)

I grabbed a denim dress with straps like overalls. This weekend it will become my new apron. I'm taking some old sheets with rips in them and they will be rugs for the kids rooms.


----------



## lissapell (Mar 2, 2012)

I made these for the teenage girls last year and the adult ladies have all asked for them this year. I changed the outside to a zipper and added elastic on the inside pockets to hole the nail polish in the pouch.
Positively Splendid {Crafts, Sewing, Recipes and Home Decor}: Let's Make Something Together - Portable Mani/Pedi Kit
she has some great stuff on her blog.
I did a similar zip up case for matchbox cars. The inside of the case was roads.
This year is spa wraps and eye masks for the teenage girls and a play mat (quilt w/ a variety of game boards on it) for the younger kids.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I have a new great grandbaby on the way, due on Christmas day. I've made three fleece blankets, one afghan and five receiving blankets. Finished one afghan for a grandaughter and have made stocking caps for grandsons. Will be making fleece vests for the grandsons.


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

Grannygardner, you sound like you have been really busy! I just finished some crochet pumpkins for fall decor, my first time following a pattern. I would like to find small projects to work (lunch hour, soccer games etc.)


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh my Gosh! I haven't decided what I am doing for Christmas yet! I'm making Trick or Treat Bags at the moment. I know... I'm a bit behind the times. I haven't even thought about making an Autumn Wreath yet!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I am busy making scarves and knitted doll clothes for the church's fall sale and then for craft sales in Nov. I also want to enlarge, change to a barn instead of a house the pattern for a tote on UKlassinUSblogspot.com Not sure if that will get you there. It is a very cute fold up pocketbook type tote that can be adapted to any kids interest boy or girl. Have all the supplies all bagged up, now to get to it. Leaves and other fall chores are too time consuming when you'd like to "play".


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

So many little ones in the family now. Year before last I made wallets - a quick and easy version but no change area and put in some dollar bills - big hits. Last year I made folders - not bigger than wallets but held scrap paper pad using tea bag papers (free) and the other inside held a pouch with multiple crayons for the young and pencils for the older ones and they were closed with twine and decorated with feathers. For hush in church - good reception of these. This year am making pouches about 4 inches wide by 5-6 inches tall, quilted, open only on the top, and putting in tooth brush, tooth paste and comb. And maybe a dollar just for fun. Material has to boyish for boys and girlie for girls. I enjoy this. s


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

PonderosaQ, this worked for me

UKLassinUS.blogspot.com


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Garnet that is the base pattern I am using but I have to enlarge it as the toy horses are too big for the original size. I have all the needed materials packed together in a bag but haven't started it yet due to other time commitments. It is a very cute idea for the preschool set and cam be adapted for either boys or girls.


----------



## Bambitski (Mar 16, 2012)

I am working on a cross stitch piece that has been on the shelf for a couple of years. Life keeps getting in the way. Hope to finish it by the end of the year. Also, need to work on a couple of more afghans and maybe a quilt.


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

My friend and I are going to the city this weekend to hit the craft stores, so I can see what is new and maybe find a new idea. Hope it will be worth the trip.


----------



## Annielisa (Oct 20, 2011)

I have made some fall cards with a little halloween twist to send on a swap in another forum :rainprf:


----------



## Treelady (May 12, 2012)

I am filling little wooden berry baskets right now with crocheted dishclothes, might use a dishtowel to wrap them with and a crocheted scrubbie for a bow.


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

I went to the craft stores, but I didn't see anything new, but none of the Christmas things were out. I was thinking about doing some felt bible covers with some embroidery on them. I might make one for me and see if anyone likes it. I will be painting some wine glasses for those who indulge. I also looked around my craft room and found a few picture frames to be painted. So I think I will go through the craft room a little more carefully to see what I have and go from there.


----------



## Annielisa (Oct 20, 2011)

I have started on a exam card in size A4, one of my moms home helpers saw some of the cards I had done and asked if I could do a big exam card for her daughter. And I also have done a lot of embosssing christmas related.


----------

